

Packing Santa's Sleigh - carlosgg
https://www.kaggle.com/c/packing-santas-sleigh

======
ColinWright
Good luck with getting a reply - I'd love to see how HN participants do with
this. Unfortunately, when I submitted it a couple of days ago[0] it got no
upvotes and no comments.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6853447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6853447)

------
TrainedMonkey
Guys show some spirit and remember, no upvotes - no presents!

